# Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro



## Apocalypsus1989 (20. Januar 2019)

*Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne einen Gaming PC zusammenstellen, habe davon aber nur sehr wenig Ahnung. Nachdem ich jetzt 3 Stunden geschaut habe, bin ich mir trotzdem noch recht unsicher.
Was ich gerne hätte (wenn Budget Technisch möglich):

I9 9900k
GTX 2080 Ti (Modell mit Budgettechnisch bestmöglicher Leistung)
Wasserkühlung (Auch hiermit kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus)

Ich sollte, vielleicht noch anmerken, dass ich RGBs in PCs liebe. Ich kenne mich damit nicht sonderlich aus, weiß aber dass auf gewissen hardware Komponenten RGBs verbaut sind. Davon gerne so viel wie möglich 

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

3000-3500 Euro

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

Windows 10 müsste bitte mit dabei sein und im Preis mit eingerechnet werden

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Ich werde ihn selbst zusammenbauen.

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

Nein. Nichts vorhanden.

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

4k Monitor von Samsung Samsung U28E590D 71,12 cm Monitor schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Hauptsächlich zum Spielen. Sollte aktuelle Titel wenn möglich in 4k und Ultra packen.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

SSD auf jedenfall für das Betriebssystem. Natürlich so groß wie möglich, kann aber auch abstriche wegen dem Budget machen und teilweise eine HDD in Kauf nehmen.

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Erstmal nicht. Aber diese Option würde ich mir gerne offen halten.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Design wie oben schon erwähnt mit ganz viel RGB Technik (oder etwas mit genügend Platz, dass ich mich im Gehäuse mal versuchen kann), gerne auch an der Hardware schon direkt.
von der Höhe her sollte das Gehäuse nicht Größer als 45 cm sein (wegen Dachschräge). Das Gehäuse dann logischerweise mit Sichtfenster (links). Laufwerk brauche ich nicht unbedingt.
Ich hätte sehr gerne einen PC mit Wasserkühlung.


Sorry, wenn das alles ein wenig viel ist. Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen hier Rat zu finden und bedanke mich schon mal für eure Mühe (weiß das wirklich zu schätzen.


----------



## Discocoonnect (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC fÃ¼r 3000-3500 Euro*

Der 9900k und die 2080 Ti sind so die stärksten Teile auf dem Markt und für ihre Leistung trotzdem sehr teuer..
Für 4k sollte auch eine RTX 2080 (non-TI) reichen, wie auch ein Ryzen 2700(X), da auf 4k eh fast immer die GPU limitiert. 
Alles auf Ultra macht wenig Sinn, auf Hoch sieht das fast genau gleich aus.
Bei dem Budget würde ich eine gute 4TB HDD nehmen, welche dann für Backups etc. da ist. Sonst würde ich auf 1-2TB SSDs setzen.
Ein Gehäuse mit <450mm Höhe, hmmmm. Mal gucken. Mit nur 10-15cm mehr würde ich ATX gehen.
Eine Wakü macht kostentechnisch kaum Sinn, aber sieht natürlich bombe aus.
Full-RGB lässt sich machen.

3000€ braucht man nicht ausgeben. Die 400-500€ Aufpreis für eine 2080 Ti zur 2080 machen nicht so sehr Sinn, da die 2080 Ti für 50%-Aufpreis nur 30% schneller ist. Ähnlich ist das mit dem 9900k und dem Ryzen 2700(X), der 9900k ist 25% schneller kostet aber 40-50% mehr. Willst du das Geld in die Hand nehmen, kannst du das natürlich machen.

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 2300€
Ob das mit den Anschlüssen für RGB so passt, weiß ich gerade nicht, da soll mal jemand anders nochmal drüber gucken. Ich habe versucht, dass das System nicht einfach nur teuer ist.


----------



## StefanKFG (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC fÃ¼r 3000-3500 Euro*

Naja, die 2080ti hat halt deutlich mehr Vram, was bei 4k schon fast Pflicht ist. Ich verstehe die Politik von Nvidia hier überhaupt nicht, in Sachen Vram Rückschritte zu machen.

Was ich so an Tests gelesen habe, soll die Asus Strix wieder ganz oben mitspielen. Leistungstechnisch (Performance, Kühlleistung), aber auch vom Preis her.


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC fÃ¼r 3000-3500 Euro*

Der Vorschlag von Discocoonect ist im P/L Sinne schon verdammt gut, allerdings fehlen da die Rams dabei... 

Anbei einen mit dem 9900k + einer 2080ti (die KFA² als Platzhalter, wobei die echt nicht schlecht sein sollte).
Mein RGB Konzept ist an der Stelle dezenter, weil das Case stark abgedunkelte Scheiben hat.
Generell verbaue ich sehr gerne Jonsbo, da dann RGB wie "schwebend" aussieht.
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen = 3175 €

Edit: 
Da bedarf es noch ein paar zusätzliche 120 oder 140mm Lüfter, die man natürlich mit RGB aufpeppen kann.
Wenn es in die Richtung gehen sollte, kann man ja noch hier diskutieren, welche Lüfter mit RGB auch leise sind - leider kenne ich kaum welche


----------



## Discocoonnect (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC fÃ¼r 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich wusste, ich habe was vergessen. Aber 3200MHz CL14 ist echt nicht nötig, die 150€ kann man sich sparen und 3200MHz Cl16 nehmen. 16GB RAM würden auch reichen. Gutes Case.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC fÃ¼r 3000-3500 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Ich wusste, ich habe was vergessen. Aber 3200MHz CL14 ist echt nicht nötig, die 150€ kann man sich sparen und 3200MHz Cl16 nehmen. 16GB RAM würden auch reichen. Gutes Case.



Ob du jetzt 100€ für 2×8GB ddr4 3000mhz cl16 oder 180€ für 2×16GB ddr4 3000mhz cl16 zahlst ist doch bei dem Budget egal. Da lohnen sich die 32GB schon eher.


----------



## facehugger (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Jap, 16GB RAM reichen gut aus für nen Gaming-PC:

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) ab €'*'150,37 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

bei dem Budget *kann* man natürlich (in Sachen Langlebigkeit) auch 32GB verbaun...

Gruß


----------



## ZeXes (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass er eine AIO Wasserkühlung haben will? Bei dem Budget würde ich eher denken, dass er eine Custom Wasserkühlung haben will.


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

AIO ist zunächst der günstigere Ansatz.
Er hat ja nur allgemein von einer WAKü geschrieben.
Und wenn er tatsächlich in Richtung 9900k + 2080ti + WAKü schielt, wird es auch mit 3500 € eher knapp im Budget.


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Gehäuse ganz klar

Lian Li PC-O8SWX ATX-Gehaeuse - schwarz Window

Steht auch unter meiner Dachschräge.

4K Ulta 60 FPS mit einer 2080TI .. leider nein, jedenfalls nicht immer. Aber immer öfter^^
Aber das ist doch das tolle am PC. Das Game hat Regler.
Es liegt also in Deiner Hand die 60 FPS zu erreichen, oder mit der 2080TI nicht mal 30 FPS in FHD zu stemmen^^

Bei dem Budget bitte keine HDD mehr einbauen. Eine kleine 512er fürs System und eine große 1 oder 2TB für die Daten.

Und mit einem 9900K + Board + 32GB RAM und der 2080TI sind Deine 3500 weg^^

Wakü dann wenn weitere 1000 Euro übrig sind^^
Bis dahin versuchs halt erst mal mit ner AIO für die CPU und 6 LED-Lüftern^^

Bei der 2080Ti kaufste bitte eine von dieser Liste hier
http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf
Welche ist Scheissegal, kann die billigste sein, kommt ja später der Wasserkühler drauf. Die Unterscheiden sich ja nur in den Lüftern und dem Service.
Du kannst also nach Preis oder nach Service auswählen. Der Rest ist für Dich relativ uninteressant, weil alles die gleiche Soße ist.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



compisucher schrieb:


> AIO ist zunächst der günstigere Ansatz.
> Er hat ja nur allgemein von einer WAKü geschrieben.
> Und wenn er tatsächlich in Richtung 9900k + 2080ti + WAKü schielt, wird es auch mit 3500 € eher knapp im Budget.



Nicht wenn man die Sinnbefreite Hardware etwas optimiert ^^. Wenn die teure Optik reduziert wird und in eine Wakü mit viel Leuchtileuchti investiert wird, dann hat er weit mehr davon und das ganze bringt man in einem Budget für 3500€ unter. Zudem hat er dann noch einiges an Fun beim Wakübasteln .


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man die Sinnbefreite Hardware etwas optimiert ^^. Wenn die teure Optik reduziert wird und in eine Wakü mit viel Leuchtileuchti investiert wird, dann hat er weit mehr davon und das ganze bringt man in einem Budget für 3500€ unter. Zudem hat er dann noch einiges an Fun beim Wakübasteln .



Du rennst als Besitzer eines 2700x bei mir offene Türen ein...


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



compisucher schrieb:


> Du rennst als Besitzer eines 2700x bei mir offene Türen ein...



So schlimm wars gar nicht gemeint. Wer für Intel so viel Geld verbrennen will soll das tun. Aber schon wenn man den RGB RAM durch Sinnvollen ersetzt, ein Straight Power nimmt und die überteuerte AIO raus nimmt, hat man ca. 600- 700 Über und damit sollte man schon was nettes zaubern können.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Wenn du dich mit Wasserkühlung nicht auskennst, solltest du auch keine Wasserkühlung kaufen.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit Wasserkühlung nicht auskennst, solltest du auch keine Wasserkühlung kaufen.



Das wäre das Henne Ei Problem . Ja für eine WaKü sollte man sich definitiv vorher mehr als nur einlesen und es muss bewusst sein, das dies etwas Fingerspitzengefühl verlangt. Gut arbeitet man mit schlauch und ohne sonderliche Optikansprüche, ist es jetzt keine unlösbare Aufgabe. Dennoch sollte man halt wissen warum was eingesetzt wird. Wie bei allem eben .


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Das wäre das Henne Ei Problem . Ja für eine WaKü sollte man sich definitiv vorher mehr als nur einlesen und es muss bewusst sein, das dies etwas Fingerspitzengefühl verlangt. Gut arbeitet man mit schlauch und ohne sonderliche Optikansprüche, ist es jetzt keine unlösbare Aufgabe. Dennoch sollte man halt wissen warum was eingesetzt wird. Wie bei allem eben .



Na ja, der TS will Wasserkühlung, hat aber keine Ahnung. Von daher würde ich erst mal die Basics machen und nicht gleich 3000€ teure Hardware verbauen, wo am Ende was kaputt geht.
Daher erst mal einen guten Luftkühler und dann sich in das Thema einlesen. Auf Wakü umbauen kann man das jederzeit.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Sehe ich auch so, es sei denn er will sich gleich einlesen und erst bestellen, wenn er sich so weit informiert hat und vielleicht noch wen zum Händchen halten gefunden hat. Aber das muss der TE wissen. Auch ohne WaKü finde ich teile der Zusammenstellung vollkommen unnötig. Zudem steht da nichts von "Ich habe keine Ahnung", sondern er will was mit Wasserkühlung. Dakann man die verschiedenen Ansätze ja mal ansprechen. Dazu muss er sich halt äußern.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Abend.

Habe mich jetzt gestern nochmal hin gesetzt und folgendes zusammen gestellt.

2TB SSD

ADATA Ultimate SU800 2TB ab €'*'240,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

I9 9900k

Intel Core i9-9900K, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €'*'519 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

32GB Ram

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-32GTZR) ab €'*'211,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

2080 TI (allerdings noch nicht verfügbar, so lange würde ich noch meine 980 TI nutzen)

Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme Waterforce 11G ab €'*'1549 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Halterung für Vertikal Montage der Grafikkarte (weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich das brauche oder ob es bei diesem Case auch so geht?)

Phanteks Universal Vertical GPU Kit, Grafikkarten Halterung mit PCIe-Riser Slimline ab €'*'39,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard

https://geizhals.de/msi-meg-z390-ace-7b12-004r-a1901210.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Gehäuse

https://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide...z-cc-9011146-ww-a1851683.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

AIO Kühlung für CPU

https://geizhals.de/nzxt-kraken-x62-mit-am4-bracket-rl-krx62-02-a1677191.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Netzteil

https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-700w-atx-2-4-bn295-a1910237.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Windows 10

https://geizhals.de/microsoft-windo...ch-pc-kw9-00146-a1288379.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Alles zusammen: 3228,99 Euro


Was meint ihr?

Gerne auch ein anderes RGB Case mit maximal Höhe 50 cm, da ich nicht weiß ob das mit den zwei AIO s hinhaut?!
An eine Custom Wasserkühlung traue ich mich noch nicht ran. Denke die AIOs tun es auch erstmal.

Also das zusammen bauen des PCs ist nicht das Problem, nur eben die Custom, da ich mich damit bisher noch null befasst habe, aber wie ja jemand bereits erwähnt hat, kann man das ja später mal in Angriff nehmen.
Achja bevor ich es vergesse, hab mich kurz entschlossen meine alte 3 TB HDD weiter zu nutzen und diese nicht zu verkaufen. Im Alten Rechner is noch ne SSD 250 GB, die muss für den Verkauf des alten Rechners reichen.

Danke für eure tollen Vorschläge bisher.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich finde gerade die Graka usw.. völlig überzogen. ^^. Für den Preis bekommst ne günstige 2080 im SLI Bundle ^^. Naja egal du willst das ja so. Dein gewähltes Gehäuse hat so eine Risercard Ausbuchtung, also ja geht. Bei der Kraken würde ich die X72 360 nehmen wenn das ins Gehäuße passt. Vorne soll der 360ger rein gehen und oben der 280ger. Die Frage ist eher ob hier auch beides zusammen geht. Jedenfalls zurück zum 360ger... Kühlt besser und kann leiser dadurch laufen. Das mit der Custom war nur ein Vorschlag. Du hattest ja nicht geschrieben was genau und ich wollte nichts unangesprochen lassen . Bah ich bin immer noch Platt von deiner 1550€ Graka xD. Aber mal vom Preis abgesehen... Geiles Teil hehe.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ja das Ding ist echt ne Rakete...allerdings habe ich erst heute gemerkt, dass die noch gar nicht aufm Markt ist...umso enttäuschter war ich natürlich.
Ja vorne den 360er dache ich mir auch schon, allerdings bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig was genau ich vorne rein mache und was oben. 
Mache ich den CPU Radiator vorne rein und den von der GPU oben, dann hängen halt wahrscheinlich die 2 Schläuche von der GPU genau über dem Mainboard und da habe ich Angst, dass eben die ganze Optik flöten geht.
Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich ein Gehäuse nehme, dass auch unten Lüftermöglichkeiten bietet, dann hätte ich die GPU Lüfter einfach nach unten gelegt.
Habe hierfür aber kein passendes Gehäuse gefunden.

Also wenn die Komponenten so alle zusammenpassen (inkl,eventuell der Wechsel auf die X72 AIO), dann geh es eigentlich nur noch um das Gehäuse, dass es dann eben am Ende durch das Fenster schick aussieht nachher.
Will natürlich für das Geld auch gerne durchs Schaufenster schauen hehe. Bin für Vorschläge echt offen und bin auf eure Ideen gespannt.

Noch eine Frage. Wenn ich die eine AIO vorne und die andere Oben montiere...wo kommt dann eigentlich Kühle Luft her für das Gehäuse?
Man man man das Gehäuseproblem macht mir gerade echt zu schaffen...


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Wozu eigentlich der 9900k? 4k@60hz?
Du gibst viel Geld für Leistung aus, die gar nicht genutzt wird. 
Ein Unterbau mit ryzen 5 2600 würde die selbe Leistung erzielen und du dein fps Zähler zeigt genau so viele fps an wie mit einem 9900k.


----------



## Discocoonnect (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

@TrueRomance
Es geht hier schon lange nicht mehr darum, was wirklich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Du wirst doch jetzt nicht an dem 9900 rumnörgeln wenn da ne 1550€ teure 2080ti rein soll xD.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich merk schon. In Letzter Zeit wird Geld lieber verbrannt als sinnvoll investiert. Denke manchmal, die Leute wollen keine kaufberatung haben sondern einfach nur eine Zustimmung.
Also klar bei dem Budget ist es keine Frage, aber sinnvoll ist es halt dennoch nicht. 
Vielen ist Hardware zu kurzlebig um sinnlos Geld zu versenken. 

Ich wollte nur nochmal an die Vernunft appellieren. Absegnen würde ich das aber dennoch nicht. Egal wie hoch das Budget ist.


----------



## TheWatcher (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Du machst aber keine Kaufberatung. Du möchtest jemand anderem das Verkaufen, was du selbst für die beste Lösung hältst. 

Der TE hat gesagt was er möchte. Er fragte nicht nach gutem P/L, sondern nach max. Leistung und zwar in jedem Bereich bei dem vorgegeben Budget. Ich finde es gut, wenn man mal einwirft, dass ein Ryzen 2700 auch ausreichend wäre. So bewahrt man Menschen, die sich mit der Materie eventuell nicht so gut auskennen davor, einen Fehlkauf zu tätigen oder Geld zu verbrennen. Das ist geschehen und er hätte trotzdem noch gerne das max. Mögliche für das Geld. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Lasst den Leuten doch einfach Mal ihre Meinungen. Meinungen andere muss mann nicht immer verstehen oder nachvollziehen können.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich merk schon. In Letzter Zeit wird Geld lieber verbrannt als sinnvoll investiert. Denke manchmal, die Leute wollen keine kaufberatung haben sondern einfach nur eine Zustimmung.
> Also klar bei dem Budget ist es keine Frage, aber sinnvoll ist es halt dennoch nicht.
> Vielen ist Hardware zu kurzlebig um sinnlos Geld zu versenken.
> 
> Ich wollte nur nochmal an die Vernunft appellieren. Absegnen würde ich das aber dennoch nicht. Egal wie hoch das Budget ist.



Ich verstehe deine Ambitionen und finde es gut das es beide Seiten gibt. Die einen die bisschen auf die Bremse treten und die anderen, die gerne mal Heizen ^^. Wenn jemend sein Budget unbedingt ausschöpfen will ist das ok. Man sagt ihm, was aktuell sinnvoll ist und was nicht. Will er das nicht hören, sondern die maximale Leistung mei... dann stellt man ihm das halt zusammen. Kann man dann auch so absegnen, also das es funktioniert und gut ist. Dabei kann man auch gerne noch mal erwähnen wie sinnlos man das findet, aber hey... lass ihm seinen Spass. Ich hatte dieses eine mal wo ich von allem das Beste haben wollte auch schon hinter mir ^^. Heute mit 2 Kindern usw. setzt man die Prios halt anders . 

Also lieb sein zueinander... Gute Nacht


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich will ihm gar nichts verkaufen. Nur beraten und aufklären. Die cpu hat eine Funktion. Wenn er den 9900k will ist das ok. Aber ich will nur erklären, dass dieser sich dann stark langweilen wird.
Er bekommt dadurch, begrenzt durch die Gpu, halt nicht mehr fps. Mehr will ich damit nicht sagen. 
Der 2700x ist fürs Gaming halt keine Alternative, da er nicht merklich mehr fps liefert als der 2600.
Der 9900k bietet auch nicht merklich mehr als ein 9600k oder 9700k. Also muss er sich nur entscheiden zwischen Vernunft und viel Leistung. Er hat sich entschieden. Ist ja kein Thema. 
Ich war bei meiner Tastatur auch unvernünftig.

Und Rückschlüssig auf 4k, ist der TE kein ambitionierter Shooter Spieler. Bedeutet, dass es völlig egal ist ob 80fps oder 180fps. Ich bin der Meinung, dass auch dazu die Beratung hier da ist und darüber aufklären sollte.


----------



## Lordac (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Servus,





Apocalypsus1989 schrieb:


> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 700W ATX 2.4 ab €' '81,91 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


das Pure Power 11 ist ein gutes Netzteil, beim Blick auf die restliche Hardware würde ich aber das Straight Power 11 750W nehmen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## chris-gz (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Das ist doch vollkommen okay. Aber das hatten wir ja schon gesagt. Bzw. Hätte man ihn längst darauf hingewiesen, das die Konfiguration Geldverschwendung ist.

Übrigens kann man sich beim 2700 mit oder ohne X streiten. Klar bringt der aktuell nicht überall was. Die Zukunft geht aber Richtung "mehr Kerne" und da finde ich jetzt nicht, dass das Geld falsch investiert wäre. Da könnte erst Mal auf das Budget an.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Ambitionen und finde es gut das es beide Seiten gibt. Die einen die bisschen auf die Bremse treten und die anderen, die gerne mal Heizen ^^. Wenn jemend sein Budget unbedingt ausschöpfen will ist das ok. Man sagt ihm, was aktuell sinnvoll ist und was nicht. Will er das nicht hören, sondern die maximale Leistung mei... dann stellt man ihm das halt zusammen. Kann man dann auch so absegnen, also das es funktioniert und gut ist. Dabei kann man auch gerne noch mal erwähnen wie sinnlos man das findet, aber hey... lass ihm seinen Spass. Ich hatte dieses eine mal wo ich von allem das Beste haben wollte auch schon hinter mir ^^. Heute mit 2 Kindern usw. setzt man die Prios halt anders .
> 
> Also lieb sein zueinander... Gute Nacht



Auch ich habe 2 Kinder. Da du selbst 2 Kinder hast, weißt du ja auch sicherlich, wie viel finanzielles in 2 Kinder 18 Jahre oder durchaus mehr rein fließt, dass es ihnen gut geht und es ihnen an nichts fehlt. Meine Meinung ist daher, warun sollte sich Papa nicht auch mal was gönnen  .

Ich bin mir immer noch unschlüssig über das Gehäuse. Hat jemand vielleicht noch Alternativ Ideen, in welches andere Gehäuse (mit Sichtfenster, Max.50 cm hoch, Grafikkarte soll vertikal verbaut werden) ich die genannte Hardware vielleicht noch besser unterbringen könnte? Mache mir noch Gedanken über den airflow, wenn ich zwei AIOs mit Radiator verbaue.


----------



## chris-gz (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Also ich werde meine Lösung in mein Silent Base 801 klatschen und hoffen das es geht. Wenn nicht, baue ich den Frontdeckel etwas um, das mehr Luft ein kommt. Heist halt dann auch neu lackieren.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

So.

In Moment schaut es so aus.
Kann man lassen, oder gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Discocoonnect (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Das NT vlt. durch ein Dark Power Pro 11 oder einem anderen Pendant zum DPP11 ersetzen, ist dem System würdiger. Sleeve sind auch nett^^.


----------



## HisN (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich würde die 4*8GB durch 2*16GB ersetzen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Hier noch ein Gehäuse was ich persönlich auch sehr schön finde.
Lian Li PC-O11DX Dynamic Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - …


----------



## markus1612 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Das NT vlt. durch ein Dark Power Pro 11 oder einem anderen Pendant zum DPP11 ersetzen, ist dem System würdiger. Sleeve sind auch nett^^.


Das Dark Power 11 ist nicht mehr wirklich zu empfehlen, da das Straight Power 11 ein verbessertes Dark Power Pro 11 mit niedrigerem Preis ist.


----------



## chris-gz (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Also optisch schauen die 4 RAM gut aus und kann man so machen. Wie die dann laufen ist ne andere Sache. Die WaKü ist scheinbar nicht schlecht. Pumpe soll sehr leise sein. Das NT würde ich auch gegen ein SP 11 tauschen und beim Gehäuse ist es Geschmackssache. Wenn die Kiste Fertig ist, kannst ja mal ein Bild posten.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe. Werde das Netzteil noch ersetzen und das System dann denke ich so belassen. Ja bei den 4 Rams hatte ich auch erst 2x 16 GB...hier muss ich allerdings sagen denke ich rein optisch und finde 4 schauen mit rgb dann doch besser aus. Denke beim zocken dürfte das nicht so einen großen Unterschied  machen oder?

Werde definitiv ein Bild Posten, evtl auch ein kleines Video. Könnte nur noch etwas dauern, da ja die Grafikkarte noch nicht auf den Markt ist. Finde auch nirgendwo eine Angabe wann die Verfügbar ist. Weiß das zufällig irgendjemand von euch?


----------



## chris-gz (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Bei der Kiste merkst du beim Zocken nicht mal nen Unterschied, wenn deine Leistung mal schnell nen Einbruch von 10% hat ^^. Die Frage bei 4 RAMs ist immer ob sie Stabil mit ihrem Takt laufen oder eben etwas runter getaktet werden. Da muss ich aber passen, wenn es um genaue Performance einbusen oder Erklärungen dazu geht. Wie gesagt, glaube ich nicht das du das spüren wirst. Man rät halt eigentlich trotzdem immer zu 2.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich würde auch eher 2 Riegel nehmen, dann kannst du später bei Bedarf immer noch erweitern.  Und wie schon gesagt wurde, kannst du bei 2 Riegeln leichter höhere Taktraten erzielen. Aber bzgl. CPU würde ich mir wirklich nochmal Gedanken machen. Der 9900k ist ja schön und gut, aber macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn du High FPS erzielen möchtest. Für High FPS spielt man aber nicht auf 4K, sondern auf FullHD oder WQHD @ 144Hz+. Wie schon gesagt wurde, wird der 9900k sich in 4k@60Hz zu Tode langweilen, weil du bei fast allen Games immer im GPU landen wird. Wenn du wirklich den Intel haben möchtest, dann hol dir nen WQHD@144Hz Monitor, alles andere ist total unsinnig, weil für 4k 60Hz reicht eben ein 2600. Außerdem hast du den Vorteil, wenn du jetzt zu AMD greifst, dass du später auf Ryzen 2 Upgraden kannst. Son 12/24- bzw. 16/32-Kerner wird den 9900k spätestens in nem halben Jahr ordentlich den Rang ablaufen.


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ich weiß nicht, bei Thermaltake und Netzteilen bekomm ich irgendwie immer noch Kopfschmerzen Dann eher die Richtung:

BitFenix Formula Gold 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '88,81 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '109,61 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '120,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Das TT ist denke ich gar nicht schlecht.
Aber mir geht es ahnlich. 
Thermaltake und NTs passt einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Das Thermaltake wird von Enhance gefertigt. Ist jetzt nicht schlecht aber eben auch nicht besonders gut. Halt Durchschnitt.
Ich würde angesichts des Budget ein besseres Netzteil nehmen.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Ohne das gelesen zu haben, habe ich schon auf das bequiet gewechselt , Schaut auch schlichter aus und da das Case jetzt doch das Thermaltake View 31 TG wird und man da das Netzteil sieht, gefällt mir das schlichte besser, als mit der ganzen Schrift drauf.

Jetzt nochmal zum Monitor...meint ihr wenn ich jetzt von nem 4k Monitor auf einen WQHD umsteige, mir das nicht unschärfer vorkommt, da ich das 4k jetzt schon gewohnt bin?
Warum ist denn so ein WQHD besser?

Welchen könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Denkt dran, mein Budget ist fast ausgeschöpft und für meinen 4k Monitor werd ich auch nur noch 150-200 bekommen.


----------



## HisN (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Stell doch deine Bildschirmausgabe auf WQHD und verbiete das Skalieren. Dann siehst Du genau wie es auf einem WQHD-Monitor mit gleichem PPI aussieht. (Halt mit Balken) Ganz ohne unsere Meinung.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Wie mach ich das unter windows 10? Ich weiß wie ich die das in den Anzeigeeinstellungen auf 2560er umstelle, aber die Balken sind nicht da.


----------



## HisN (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Bei den grünen gibts dafür zwei Haken im Treiber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Also würd ich mit klar kommen. Gibt es einen guten WQHD Monitor 27 Zoll aufwärts für maximal 300 Euro?

Noch eine Frage.

Nachdem das scheinbar vorher in der Diskussion ob meine Hardware nun sein muss etc. untergegangen ist.

Ich habe ja dann 2 Radiatoren. Der von der Waterforce ist ja ein 240er und den von der CPU kann ich frei wählen. Was wäre hier die bessere Lösung?

Soll ich einfach den 240er der Grafikkarte oben rauspusten lassen und einen 360er vorne für die CPU rein?

Oder soll ich eventuell oben neben den 240er noch einen 120er rauspusten lassen und vorne lieber einen 240er für die CPU reinblasen lassen und einen zusätzlichen 120er Lüfter ebenfalls vorne rein blasen lassen?


----------



## chris-gz (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



Apocalypsus1989 schrieb:


> Also würd ich mit klar kommen. Gibt es einen guten WQHD Monitor 27 Zoll aufwärts für maximal 300 Euro?
> 
> Noch eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Monitor lass ich jetzt mal noch offen. Radiatoren würde ich beide raus blasen lassen und zusätzlich Lüfter Hinten der raus bläßt und vorne einen der rein saugt (Wenn das passt). Du brauchst definitif weiterhin etwas Aitflow mit frischluftzufuhr, sonst kannst dir die Spannungswandler und Kondensatoren am Board schrotten.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Aber wenn ich den Radiator vorne raus blasen lasse, saugt dann der eine Lüfter vorne die warme Luft nicht gleich wieder rein? Zumindest beim lian li coolone digital case welches ich wohl nehmen werde. Da sind doch die Lüftungsschlitze beim Front Panel an der Seite?

Und sollte ich diese Lösung nehmen, soll ich dann einen 240er Radiator für die CPU nehmen oder einen 360er und den dann oben raus blasen lassen und die Grafikkarte vorne raus blasen lassen mit dem zusätzlichen rein?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Die Radiatoren profitieren immer von der Umgebungstemperatur. Im Gehäuse sollte auch noch ein Luftstrom sein damit Spannungswandler, Laufwerke, Chipsatz etwas gekühlt werden. Diese Komponente brauchen aber nicht soviel Luft wie Beispielsweise ein CPU Kühler und Grafikkarte wenn sie mit Luft gekühlt werden.

Habe selbst eine custom Wakü verbaut und mein Frontradiator bekommt die Luft aus dem Raum, also von außen nach innen. Der obere wird oft raus blasend verbaut. In meinen Augen ist es falsch und auch viele die eine Wakü verbauen denken genauso, denn bei mir fördern die oberen Lüfter auch rein. Dann bekommt der vordere Radiator und der obere die kühlere Raumluft und nicht die aufgeheizte Luft aus dem Gehäuse.

Selbst mit der vorgewärmten Luft der Radiatoren werden die anderen Komponente ausreichend gekühlt. Die Spannungswandler bekommen sogar so mehr Luftstrom vom oberen Radiator ab. Im Gehäuse kann es an die 35°C geben und im Raum an die 22°C, das ist ein Unterschied von ca.7-10°C die sich mit auf die Wassertemperatur mit auswirken. Dadurch werden die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte auch besser werden.

Natürlich ist es auch nicht verkehrt sie anders herum zu verbauen, da es am ende auf diese 10°C unterschied auch nicht unbedingt mit ankommt. Mit einer AIO kannst du zur Not auch das beste selbst austesten und sie mal andersherum zum Test verbauen und selbst schauen was für dich das beste ist.

Bei einem Luftgekühltem System ist es auch was anderes, dort ist natürlich vorne rein und oben/hinten raus wieder das beste und was anderes.

Für die CPU würde ich bei diesem Prozessor der sehr warm werden kann einen 360er Radiator nehmen.
Normalerweise würde ein 240er auch ausreichen, aber mit einem 360er wirst du etwas besser herunter kühlen können und auch etwas mehr Spielraum haben um die Lüfter auch etwas langsamer drehen zu lassen.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Okay vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Soweit so gut. Wie montiere ich das ganze dann am besten. Bei der Front z.b. die Lüfter außen so dass sie durch den Radiator Pusten oder die Lüfter innen dass sie durch den Radiator ziehen. Optisch würde es mir besser gefallen  wenn sie durch den Radiator ziehen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Kannst machen wie es dir lieber ist, aber durch pusten ist immer besser als ziehen.

Ich habe meine durch pusten verbaut um die beste Kühlung zu ermöglichen. Außerdem hast du die Lüfter dann draußen solltest du LEDs oder der Gleichen haben, so das sie dann ggf. wenn ein Staubfilter oder das ganze sichtbar ist die Lüfter von aussen sehen kannst. Von innen hättest du den hässlichen Motor vorne anstehen und die Lüfter können auch mehr Geräusche erzeugen da das Lüfterblatt so nah am Radiator sitzt. Klar das könnte man noch mit Shroud aushelfen und ein Abstand zwischen Radiator und Lüfter schaffen, was am ende auch etwas dem Totemwinkel des Motors zugute kommt.


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Bei dem lian li case das ich nehme sieht man die Lüfter vorne nicht. Da ist eine extra rgb Einheit verbaut, daher wäre es mir schon lieber man sieht ihn von innen durchs Fenster und oben genauso. Werde mal schauen wie das dann mit den Temperaturen ist. Wenn es ganz schlimm ist kann ich es ja immer noch ändern.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee für einen guten 144hz wqhd Monitor für bis zu 300 Euro?


----------



## Apocalypsus1989 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

So, ich melde mich jetzt mal zurück  . Mein pc ist fertig und ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar mal umentschieden.

Habe jetzt folgendes im Pc:

I9 9900k (Idle 25-30 und Last 55- 65 Grad)
RTX 2080 ti gaming trio von MSI
32 GB trident Z 3600er Arbeitsspeicher
Aorus z390 Master Mainboard
850 Watt Netzteil von Seasonic
Aio Nzxt Kraken x72 360er
2 TB m.2 SSD
Enermax Saberay Gehäuse
2 RGB Stripes 
9 RGB Lüfter von Deepcool (die 3 Lüfter vom NZXT habe ich ausgetauscht) 3x Radiator, 3x vorne, 2x Rückseite, 1x hinten

Im Endeffekt habe ich mich hauptsächlich bei der Grafikkarte und dem Kühler umentschieden. Mit nur einer Aio fahre ich besser was den Airflow im Gehäuse angeht. Die Nzxt Wasserkühlung ist einfach Top und in aller Munde.  Die Trio Grafikkarte Schnitt von den Temperaturen und der Leistung her einfach super ab und ich denke eine Wasserkühlung ist hierfür nicht nötig.

Was den Monitor angeht wollte ich bei meinem 4k Monitor bleiben, da mir nach langer Überlegung der optische Effekt wichtiger ist als viel FPS.  Die Ersparnis für den Monitor wieder rum habe ich in einen etwas besseren ran gesteckt. Anfangs war es ein 3000er Ram und jetzt waren 3600er RAM vom Preis her drin.

Alles in allem fühle ich mich sehr wohl mit meiner Auswahl und habe mich wie ein Schneekönig gefreut als alles da war und ich endlich mit dem Werkeln beginnen konnte.


----------



## xninja91x (17. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



Apocalypsus1989 schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich jetzt mal zurück  . Mein pc ist fertig und ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar mal umentschieden.
> 
> Habe jetzt folgendes im Pc:
> 
> ...



Wollte kurz stören 

32 GB trident Z 3600er Arbeitsspeicher = Dual oder Quad ? ALso 4 riegel ? Bin kein pro, daher frage ich, ist es möglich ? Möchte auch in der Richtung ein zusammenstellen


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Die Z390 sind allesamt Dual-Channel-Bretter, also sind 2 Riegel am sinnvollsten (Vollbestückung ist zu vermeiden).

Also 2 x 8GB, oder 2 x 16GB.

3600er RAM muss echt nicht sein.

"Normalen" 3200er drauf, CL16, fertich is die Laube.
Und nicht unbedingt den "billigen" Aegis nehmen.

Die funzen alle, und selbst der hohe Trident Z passt unter den Dark Rock Pro4 : Produktvergleich G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK), Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C16G4D32AESB/BLS2K16G4D32AESB), Patriot Viper 4 DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Wenn es unbedingt RGB sein soll :  G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZR) ab €' '231,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## tomsifu (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

nur um das zu verstehen, was ist schneller, ein 3600 CL16 oder ein 3200 CL14 ?


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Latenz/Takt * 2000 gleich Zugriffszeit und das ist das entscheidene Kriterium.

Ergo
3600 CL 16 = 8,8 ns
3200 CL 14 = 8,75ns


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Latenz/Takt * 2000 gleich Zugriffszeit und das ist das entscheidene Kriterium.
> 
> Ergo
> 3600 CL 16 = 8,8 ns
> 3200 CL 14 = 8,75ns


Also kann man sich das Geld sparen und 3200´er nehmen.


----------



## tomsifu (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Perfekt, das erklärt einiges!

Demnach hat 3200 CL 16 = 10,0 ns Zugriffszeit.
"Spürt" man die gegenüber 3200 CL 14 = 8,75 ns ?

Haben die Zugriffszeiten des RAM Einfluss auf die Erwärmung der CPU?


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*



tomsifu schrieb:


> Perfekt, das erklärt einiges!
> 
> Demnach hat 3200 CL 16 = 10,0 ns Zugriffszeit.
> "Spürt" man die gegenüber 3200 CL 14 = 8,75 ns ?
> ...




Ja 10 ns ist richtig. 
Und wenn man bedenkt das eine Nanosekunde der einmilliardste Teil einer Sekunde ist merkt man das das nur als Benchmark nützt und wenn man nicht Benchmarktables spielt oder einfach Spaß daran hat artet es irgendwann nur in unnötige Geldverbrennung aus. Wenn 2*8 GB 3200 CL 16 nur 20 Euro teurer sind als 3000er CL16  kann man das mitnehmen  aber ein 3600er RAM CL 18 kostet mal eben das doppelte.

Nein auf die Erwärmung hat es keinen Einfluss.


----------



## chris-gz (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC für 3000-3500 Euro*

Nimm den 3200er CL16 und gut ist. Und zum Thema spürt man das... Wenn du einen einzigen Zugriff hast nein! Hast du 10 Milliarden Zugriffe pro Sekunde, würdest es Spüren ^^. Im Alltag macht das nicht viel aus und du wirst sicher mit dem Unterschied sehr gut leben können.


----------

